# Skin problem



## littlebitheaven (Aug 1, 2009)

My doe seems to have a skin problem going on between her hooves and her side. I thought it might be mites but she lives with another goat and chickens in the same barn, which so far have not shown any sign of mites. 
It looks like little white bumps and scabs, which has made some of her hair fall out on her feet. Do any of you know what this is? Do you know of a cure? 
I did put some peroxide on the scabs on her feet it seemed to go away, she started growing hair anyway, but now it is coming back. 
~Elizabeth


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

Fungus?


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Could it be some kind of mange? Its what it looks like on the heels.
Every spring we have a couple come up with it in their heels. We treat it with Ivermectin cattle pour on as a topical every 21 days till it clears up.
How long has it been since she's been wormed?
Her coat looks rough, is she getting loose minerals with plenty copper?


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

It looks to me what I know as rain rot or heel scratches. Rain rot is a fungus and can be cleaned up by exosing to air and putting something on, I use Iodine spray. If peroxide worked then I would continue treating with that only use alot and often. rub the scabs off gently to expose the fungus.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

This is a good product to have on hand
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=2fd984b6-f5ac-4323-a639-1d059477370f


----------



## littlebitheaven (Aug 1, 2009)

Goat Servant said:


> Could it be some kind of mange? Its what it looks like on the heels.
> Every spring we have a couple come up with it in their heels. We treat it with Ivermectin cattle pour on as a topical every 21 days till it clears up.
> How long has it been since she's been wormed?
> Her coat looks rough, is she getting loose minerals with plenty copper?


I'm not sure the last time she was wormed, I bought her from a friend who usually does it for me. But I can contact her and find out. 

I did have a mineral block in their cage but it just ran out. What is the difference between loose minerals and a mineral block?

jil101ca,
I put some more peroxide on her skin this morning, we'll see it it works.

Minelson,
I had never heard of this product. I should probably get some, thanks for recommending it.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree with Minelson on the M-T-G. I have had a doe & a buck get what I call mites which looks like what yours is showing on her side, can't really tell about her feet but could be the same thing.

Anyways I used the M-T-G on the area with a cotton ball every other day, like to clean the area. Then I used the ivermectin horse paste wormer on the area & it cleared them up. It took close to 2 weeks I think using both things every other day.
My doe & Buck got them in different years, neither were in a pen together at the time & the goats that were penned with them never did get anything like that before or at that time either.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Mineral Blocks are hard on the goats tounge's & they don't usually have what they need in the blocks anyways.
A good loose cattle mineral with a high copper content in it would be much better for them. Usually around 2000ppm's of copper or higher.
If you can find a gray or black colored loose mineral would be better for them than the one's that are red in color. The color of the mineral has to do with the type of copper in it & also how the goat absorbs it in there bodies.

I use Cargill Brand "Right Now Onyx" & it works great for me & the goats all like it.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I would get a general anti fungal cream like for athletes foot and put that on several times a day.
Get loose minerals with the higher copper.
Find out when worming was done and if it was a safeguard type, worm again with something else preferably ivermectin as that will kill lice too. Safeguard is useful if you have tapes. And I would, for this time, get the pour on and use it as a pour on. I used it that way on my Angora goats because they are prone to all lice and it worked fine.
Next month I would repeat the worming but injectable given orally.


----------

